# [grub]error tras update a 0.97-r10{PARCIALMENTE-SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gentoosa bueno les comento

ayer actualice junto con todo mi sistema el grub y me subi a la version "0.97-r10" el tema que hoy al reiniciar me tira el error "grub grub grub grub grub" y asi....

segun esto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap7  *Quote:*   

> Situación
> 
> Listado de Código 7.1: Mensaje Grub
> 
> GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB
> ...

  pero de la bios no cambie nada...esta igual que con la version anterior que me funcionaba sin problemas...

por otro lado... y quiero mencionarles que tengo una Laptop DELL  y estos bichitos tienen un boton "dell media direct" que gracias a como lo tengo configurado si presiono este inicio m$ y con el boton de power normal inicio mi gentoo (internamente esto es posible gracias a un programa de "meidadirect" que le indicas en que particion se encuentra el booteo...como si tubiera un doble MBR)...  (calculo que esto no influye en el problema pero lo menciono por las dudas)...

el echo es que me dispuse a reinstalar el grub en /dev/sda3  que es la particion donde tengo /boot  

para ello realice los siguientes pasos...(se que muchas cosas las monte de mas... pero bueno ayuda a darse una idea de la estructura del disco) *Quote:*   

> 1. inicie la pc con el cdlive de gentoo 2007
> 
> mkdir /mnt/mi-gentoo
> 
> mount -w /dev/sda6 /mnt/mi-gentoo/
> ...

 

Alguna idea??... el /sda3 esta marcado como booteable... como veran...

```
livecd mnt # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000080

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           6       48163+  de  Dell Utility

/dev/sda2   *           7        3923    31463302+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3   *        3924        3936      104422+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            3937       38913   280952752+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            3937        4060      995998+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            4061        4309     2000061   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            4310        4683     3004123+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8            4684        7173    20000893+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9            7174        8418    10000431   83  Linux

/dev/sda10           8419       38913   244951056    7  HPFS/NTFS
```

  se ve que en algun momento de mis pruebas se marco tambien el sda2 y no se como quitarle la marca... pero creo que no afecta...

bueno espero que alguien me pueda dar una mano...

una consulta... estando dentro del sistema con "chroot /mnt/mi-gentoo/ /bin/bash" puedo llegar a emerger la version anterior de grub como para ver si se arregla el problema?? o voy a terminar rompiendo mas las cosas?

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

hace desde el chroot

#grub --nofloppy (o --no-floppy)

>root hd(0,2)        /////te olvidaste el espacio

>setup hd0

>quit

deberia andar

anda tanteando los comandos con tab si no estas seguro

----------

## upszot

Gracias pelela... siempre salvandome las papas jeje

este es el resultado...

```
livecd / # grub --no-floppy

grub> root (hd0,2)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup hd0

Error 11: Unrecognized device string
```

mm alguna idea?

----------

## upszot

bueno sigo intentando...

 me di cuenta que estando dentro de chroot puedo ejecutar al menos algunos de los comandos que tengo en mi gentoo original...

asique aprobeche para releer  el log del grub cuando lo emergi... y dice algo asi... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INFO: preinst                                                                                                                               │
> 
> │                                                                                                                                            │
> ...

 asique abri el link y es lo que estaba haciendo... pero estaba haciendo la parte del "setup" mal, asiq aca esta el resultado con eso bien... (igual sigue sin gustarle algo)

```
livecd / # grub --no-floppy 

grub> root (hd0,2)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0,2)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,2) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst "... succeeded

Done.
```

de todas formas voy a reiniciar a ver que onda y les cuento...

Edit:  bueno reinicie y funciono... ya estoy de nuevo con mi sistema  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:    que tanto extrañaba    :Crying or Very sad: 

asique soy feliz nuevamente   :Razz: 

cierro el post, pero me gustaria si alguien me puede comentar a que se debe esto... o en que afecta que haya fallado...  (le pongo un "parcialmente" adelante asi todavia lo leen para responderme esto... despues lo dejo como la ley manda =P  )

 *Quote:*   

>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)
> 
>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)
> 
> 

 

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

lei tu rta, y te iba a decir que reemergas grub para que te cree los stages...

veo que lo hiciste solo...

tema solucionado entonces

suerte con tu "nuevo" gentoo...

----------

## JotaCE

Yo creo que el asunto pasa por el el soporte ext2 podrias pegar tu .config en pastebin y enlazarlo por aqui ?

Saludos!

----------

